# What Are Rabbits Like?



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

So it's bunny season and I'm seeing tons of babies up for sale. I used to want a rabbit so bad when I was a kid (who doesn't, they are TOO cute) but my mom told me that rabbits aren't very friendly and don't like being cuddled. I've never touched or held or played with a rabbit before. The closest I've ever come is seeing a family friend's meat rabbits. Can anyone tell me from experience what PET bunnies are like? Any cute pictures welcome too, I just love looking at them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Your mom is right, except for certain cases. They're also finicky so when they do cuddle it's because of special clues that are hard to read. 

Their care is also super involved, requiring house ranging not a cage. It's like a lifestyle, same as with ferrets but on a bigger level. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

Truth be told, most rabbits do NOT like to be picked up, or will only tolerate for a short period of time, my Flemish Giant Stewie LOVES to be pet, but on the floor, not while being held and he is not "cuddly" though some rabbits are, it really depends on the rabbit himself. I will enlighten you about the cost of a rabbit (mine is indoor only, as I would never have an outdoor rabbit again)...cage, for Stewie we got an extra large wire dog crate for his main home and an x-pen for added room, plus he is let out into his (and our African Grey's) room every morning for even more hopping area. Dog crate was $125.00, x-pen $60.00. The cage basics: water bottle, litter box, travel crate for hiding/speeping area, toys, & bowls came to a little over $100. Every other week expenses, food $10.00 (that is about every week and a 1/2), litter (I use the shreadded stuff from Petco) $30.00, hay Alfalfa (since he is still a "baby") $7.00, Timothy $14.00, Orchard (for inside his sleeping crate) $10.00. His neutering cost $350.00 (males can start spraying and believe me, I had a sprayer before Stewie....NEVER again!!) if you get a female she will have a good 70% chance of developing ovarian cancer by the age of 2 if not spayed. So as you see they can be extreamly expensive little dudes. I suggest you read EVERYTHING you can get your hands on about rabbits, the reason there are tons of rabbits available for adoption is because kids got them for easter, kids lost interest, parents decided they were too much work, and they get dumped. Baby bunnies are totally cute but they grow up and need loads of care, Stewie is shedding right now and I have to brush him and vacuum his room twice a day, it is a load of fur everywhere! If you have any questions I have owned 3 indoor bunnies in my adulthood so if I can help just let me know, but be forewarned rabbits are not for everyone.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

My rabbits are the complete opposite of the "normal" bunnies, both of mine will sit on my lap for hours and let me pet them. One our Netherland dwarf LOVES to be cuddles, if you go to put him back in his cage he will climb up and nussle you to not put him back, he always has to be cuddled up with his head right under your chin.


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> Your mom is right, except for certain cases. They're also finicky so when they do cuddle it's because of special clues that are hard to read. Their care is also super involved, requiring house ranging not a cage. It's like a lifestyle, same as with ferrets but on a bigger level. Sent from Petguide.com Free App


True, on the larger than Ferrets account. On a side by side comparison (I've had both rabbits and ferrets), ferrets are MUCH funner, they are the clown of the small pet group. The only reason we got our rabbit instead of a ferret this time around is we have an out of cage African Grey and a ferret in the house could kill her if the ferret escaped from the cage (or our Autistic son let him out of the cage). Our rabbit and bird love each other, Kellie my African Grey even gives Stewie kisses.


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

Mitsy said:


> My rabbits are the complete opposite of the "normal" bunnies, both of mine will sit on my lap for hours and let me pet them. One our Netherland dwarf LOVES to be cuddles, if you go to put him back in his cage he will climb up and nussle you to not put him back, he always has to be cuddled up with his head right under your chin.


I want your bunny!!! I can pet Stewie for hours and he grinds his teeth happily, but he doesn't like to be picked up for more than moving from one place to another, he isn't a lap bunny either....*sigh*


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I just babysat one and if I asked politely in bunny I could pet her but not otherwise. She loved to cuddle to me, but again only if I was polite and she wanted it. 

Which, by the way, lead to her becoming the alpha dog in my terrier house and kicking her cage door at night until I let her sleep in bed with us. And by with us, I mean she kicked everyone until she got her space and was comfy. The first night she kicked out of her cage to join us, this meant my head until I rolled off "her" pillow. 

Another thing, she couldn't deal with change. She would only potty in her litter box in one specific spot. It was in my way so I moved it a bit and she pissed on the carpet enough to ruin it. We pulled it three weeks later. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh and by polite I mean CoCo took offense as easily as any bunny. They literally give you the cold shoulder until you grovel. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Last time I had a bunny was like 30 years ago and I probably was a terrible owner, I didn't have the info we have now on house rabbits. I fed him rabbit pellets, hay (no idea what kind, don't remember) and whatever produce was in the fridge. He was completely free range in the house. He scratched the door and went outside to potty, which was all in one corner of my fenced yard. He loved all things girl. Enjoyed pets, sitting on laps from females. Would growl, snarl and bite men...and the bite was something awful. (I had a boyfriend over once and had to dunk him in the sink to get him to let go) He probably should of been neutered. He loved cats, mostly liked to uhm..yeah get jiggity with em and he hated dogs with a passion. His only big vet cost was when he saw a neighbors dog and went completely ballistic and tried to get through our fence and broke his leg. He had to be anesthetized to have the cast set, vet was male and Blackjack lost his mind at first sight. He was a super grumpy cast wearer. If I went near the fridge and didn't give him his veggies he would shred the bottom my pants.

I know he didn't act like most bunnies and I loved him so much I never could bring myself to ever get another, I don't think another could live up to my expectations. Great companion and guard rabbit.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Okay so....sounds like bunnies are definitely not for me. I couldn't deal with the attitude and high maintenance lol. My boyfriend wants to raise meat rabbits one day though. I don't think I would be able to be around them Because I would get attached and not let him kill them 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

We have 8 rabbits in our house, all indoors, various breeds and ages, from lionheads to a flemmie. What I have learned is they are much like cats. Some love attention, some hate it. Neuter helps with mood swings and violence, and they are smart. Thought you dont have to have them free range as long as you give them play time and a large cage, home built is a must. I would say if you do one day consider a rabbit, do NOT get a Lionhead. They are cute, they are tiny, they are the most bratty snotty floofballs ever! We have two full and one mix and they have the biggest attitude of them all. Our "meat" girls, we got them from a feed store that sold young meat rabbits though we would never kill them, are the best behaved, they like to come sit with you when your in their room. My flemmie is a snot but he is a baby and i dont think he realizes what he is doing half the time. He isnt the smartest bun. XD and we have a lop who just loves to groom you. Its adorable. His buddy, one of the lionheads, does to but she is still a snot. Lol. Also you asked for pictures and i love sharing soooo here are some pictures...not of everyone, ok mostly my flemmie Voldemort but he is just so cute.... These are all about a month or so old to, he is bigger now.... About cat sized.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

They're so cute! I love they way bunnies look but I don't think I would be able to have something so adorable and have it not let me hold it. What kind is the little brown one in the second picture? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

He is a lop of some kind, he is really young so we arn't sure what kind of lop yet. He doesn't mind being held, but we got him younger then normal, 4 wks instead of 8, so that might be part of it. Some dont mind it, Keter and Cupcakes, our "meat" girls, dont like the pick up part but once they feel safe they dont mind. Cupcakes will even lay her front part on me if i am siting there. They really are like cats, some just love cuddles and some are so independent. If you ever reconsider I'd find a shelter and get an older one first, who is already fixed and grown up so you could find one who fits your personality. Babies are just unpredictable. I wish i could carry Voldemort around but he is so big and when he kicks even a little I bleed. Never bit but those hind legs pack a punch! I am training him to eat veggies when sitting in my lap though.... Its funny he just jumps into my lap when he is out and nudges me looking for food!


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Maybe, I like the idea of having a bigger bunny I can let just do his/her thing around the house like a cat 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

But I'm not so sure about the high maintenance part 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I had a bunny named Bunny in California, but I had to leave him with my ex when I left. He would come when called, and figured out how to jump onto the chair next to my bed and then onto my bed for cuddles. He was also litter box trained. I really miss him, I just can't figure out how to get him to Minnesota... :'(


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

Lita, are your "meat rabbits" New Zealands? If we ever get a buddy for Stewie it will either be another Femmie or a New Zealand, they are flipping awesome buns!!! Big white balls of awesome!!


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

I forgot to post pictures!


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

ksaxton said:


> Maybe, I like the idea of having a bigger bunny I can let just do his/her thing around the house like a cat
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My bunny was potty trained so he basically hung around the house. I put him in a cage when I left the house. He was a cuddler, a vet told me the boys are nice and the girls are a bit more mean.


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

I think they might have new zealand in them, but one looks almost rex with her face and the other has a lot of californian in her but her color is so faded and spotty I am sure she has new zealand white as well. My flemmie is assumed Californian mixed with Flemmie, cause his coloring. I havn't had New Zealands but i had pure Californians before. Those are great buns to. Floofy and lazy! XD I might be weird but i dont really consider the buns high maitinance. Guinea pigs are more demanding I think.


----------



## isabelleharris (Jul 15, 2014)

I have a very sweet 4 year old boy, he loves being held and loves attention. Every bunny is different. He will jump up into my lap and demand to be petted. He has such a silly personality.


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

We can't have guinea pigs, the squeaky piggy noise drive my husband batty!


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

They are certainly loud! Thats one thing I love the buns for, no loud screams for food! Though they do run around and bang things which the pigs dont. Especially Voldemort, when he wants something he shakes the cage or throws things. Its cute...unless its 4am. XD but we have two baby pigs who scream when anyone moves in the house. Their "nanny boar" isn't teaching them good behaviors.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

I got a rabbit a few months ago. Having a rabbit it nothing like having a rat. I adore my rabbit, but they way they play and interact was very new to me. My rabbit is very affectionate. He wants to be petted and grooms me back. When I ignore him too much he gets very angry and tends to chew on the base boards or furniture because it gets my attention very quickly. He is funny and mischievous but everything must be done on his terms. He hates being picked up but will jump on the couch to snuggle and be petted. They are great pets but it is a very different experience.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

Lita said:


> They are certainly loud! Thats one thing I love the buns for, no loud screams for food! Though they do run around and bang things which the pigs dont. Especially Voldemort, when he wants something he shakes the cage or throws things. Its cute...unless its 4am. XD but we have two baby pigs who scream when anyone moves in the house. Their "nanny boar" isn't teaching them good behaviors.


Stewie has me trained, if his breakfast is not in his bowl by 7:30 you hear it! The banging on his x-pen is Loud and quite demanding....AND he taught Kellie our African Grey who shares a room with him to do the same blasted thing!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

Well my big butt got a hold of me today and gave me a good squeeze with his big teeth. XP and i totally reacted as if it was one of the rats! Thankfully he just seemed confused and upset when I put him away and not upset and being booped on the nose. No real harm done but man when a flemmie grabs you you notice!


----------



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

Well, if I had a choice of having any animal on earth as a companion besides a rat, I would go with a rabbit. I asked my parents when I was 10 years old if I could have a rabbit, and they both said I had to wait two years. After those two years passed, I brought home one of the most incredible little creatures I'd ever met; a 12 week old blue dutch rabbit. I learned right away that she was more like a cat than any other animal, though much more obedient, when she's in a good mood. She learned "No!" "Come here!" "Stay there!" "Stop that!" "Can I have a kiss?" and her name, River, all within the first month. She's incredibly affectionate, and loves-- _loves_-- being snuggled and told she's beautiful. Now that she's five years old I am just so happy I made the decision to get her! She is very, very personable. Her favorite game is fetch, in which she throws a toy or stick and I go fetch it, haha. If she's playing and I randomly lay down and not move, she runs over and makes her little rabbit noises and grooms my hair and face until I move. She loves laying in my lap and being talked to and stroked, and will click her teeth to "purr," a lot like a rat. She's very intelligent, which surprised me at first because I always thought rabbits were fairly unintelligent. Nope, River is a little genius, and she's very good at understanding people. She loves other animals, her best friend besides me being my mom's old mare (horse), but dislikes other rabbits unless she can be boss (normal for does). She's not too fond of our other rabbits, either. Right now we have three; River, her son Snip (4 years old), and my rescue girl, Charlie, who's two years old. River sort of tolerates Snip, but he's very much like his mother and wants to be top rabbit, which River won't allow. She doesn't like Charlie much, though. I got Charlie after my buck, Pepper, passed away while I was out of state. He was a mix breed, and unfortunately mix breed rabbits are not usually very healthy (Snip being an exception, he's never ill except for the occasional wool block). Pepper was really sweet and would lay down beside me to go to sleep, and loved hugs and kisses. After he passed I had a really hard time coping, and a few months later a local shelter happened to get this little stray rabbit in, so I met her one day and fell in love. Charlie is nothing like River, though. She's affectionate without all of the pride, but is also strange in her affections. She loves playing with me, especially hide and seek and tag, but isn't as snuggly as River. Those two do not get along, haha. Charlie is huge now, about 15 pounds and finally done growing. We have no idea what breed she is, only that she's a meat breed of some sort, and her color is agouti. 

As you can see by the massive amount of text, haha, I really love my rabbits. They're every bit as personable and affectionate as a rat, and can live 10 years or older (depending on the breed and care). They're very easy to keep as house pets once you teach them not to chew on wires and furniture (none of our rabbits chew on wires, but River loves to shred carpet...), and take very well to litter training. Bucks and does who aren't fixed do spray a lot, and it stains everything and smells awful. Charlie and Snip are both fixed, though, and River simply doesn't spray anymore, which is nice. Pet rabbits really should be fixed, though. It's healthier for them, and will save you a lot of trouble. The only reason River isn't fixed is because she's five years old and has already been through so much that I don't see a point to it. She hates change- not a good travel rabbit- and bringing her to the vet would only frighten her, and I don't trust our local vets with such a surgery.

They are one of the few "small animals" (try labeling a Flemish as small XD) that do well with other household pets (such as cats and dogs). River loves cats, but Charlie hates them and will chase the poor things around. They're not house rabbits, unfortunately, because my father won't allow it, but they do love getting to roam around the living room or couch or futon, occasionally. 

Rabbits are excellent pets, but they are also a huge, huge commitment, much like a kitten or puppy. They are all individuals, so you might have one who loves snuggling, or one who rather dislikes people and avoids them at all costs. You have to remember they can live a decade or more, so if you're going to college you'll have to make arrangements for it. I am leaving next year, in fact, but thankfully will be able to keep my girls (Snip is my sister's) because my mom loves them. There are a lot of things to think about before bringing home a bunny. They need a large cage, at least an hour out and about to run and play a day (though more is better!), and most crave attention. Vet bills can be nasty, but necessary, and some rabbits are prone to illness. 

They are great companions and worth every struggle, but just as any pet, they are not for everyone.

I can't find my pictures right now, but I'll show you (if curious/interested) when I find them XD


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rabbits can't be really kept in a big cage and let out for an hour. They need an x pen and a cage, minimum. 

Here's Cocoa in a typical "rabbit cage", which can hold two guineas or four rats. I'll attach a picture of a grown rat for comparison. 

This cage was for rat free range and night time only. 


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> Rabbits can't be really kept in a big cage and let out for an hour. They need an x pen and a cage, minimum. Here's Cocoa in a typical "rabbit cage", which can hold two guineas or four rats. I'll attach a picture of a grown rat for comparison. This cage was for rat free range and night time only.
> View attachment 155089
> View attachment 155081
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


AGREED!!! And I wish this ^^^^^^^^^ was stressed with each and every potential rabbit owner! Our goal is to have Stewie out all day with his x pen open so he can go wherever he wants while I'm home. He is now out about 5 hours per day. We really have to rabbit proof the other rooms though....and WHY does he seem to think the livingroom carpet is made of lava? He refuses to come in here! Silly bunny!


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

Found a pretty good picture of Stewie's x-pen/dog crate set up (with my African Grey checking Stewie out...the actually like each other!). The second on is of our 12 year old inside the crate (it's an extra large Newfie size) and his 17 year old brother locking him in!


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

Most typical rabbit cages are even to small for guinea pigs. I have seen a lot of home made cages that are great, but they are huge magical kingdoms and even still are usually night only. Our buns will have a room once they are all fixed, bonded and litter trained. Our two tiny tiny buns are such a paiiin they wont use a litter box. My flemmie uses his litter box with less training then both our itth bitties. Xp and he is the same age as one of them!


----------

